# políbit někoho na



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, myslím si, že výrazy políbit někoho na tvář, na čelo, na rty, na krk zní aspoň pro mě cizince přirozeně....ale lze říct v češtině políbit někoho na ústa nebo políbit někoho na pusu??? Asi ne, že? Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ale ano.
Všechny varianty jsou v pořádku.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den, myslím si, že výrazy políbit někoho na tvář, na čelo, na rty, na krk zní aspoň pro mě cizince přirozeně....ale lze říct v češtině políbit někoho na ústa nebo políbit někoho na pusu??? Asi ne, že? Děkuji.


na těle neexistuje místo, na které bys nemohl umístit svůj polibek 

snad jen hypotetická spojení typu "políbit na řiť" nebo "políbit na špičku nosu" nebo "políbit na ušní lalůček" moc nedávají smysl... Možná by se dalo říct, že pokud je část těla, kterou chceš políbit, velmi malá, pak předložku "na" nepoužiješ (tj. _políbit řiť,_ _políbit špičku nosu, políbit ušní lalůček_...to všechno mi zní mnohem lépe než kdyby tam byla ta předložka). To ale jen tak uvažuju, zda existuje nějaká výjimka... 

_políbit na ústa_ nebo _políbit na pusu_ je z hlediska předložky absolutně v pořádku, nicméně výrok "_políbit na pusu_" není moc častý a mě osobně zní divně. Ustálenější spojení je "_políbit na ústa_". Tím neříkám, že "políbit na pusu" by bylo nespisovné nebo by to nějak nešlo, jen mi to zní divně. Odpovídá to tomu, co vrací google:

varianta "políbil na ústa"  -- 144 000 výsledků 
varianta "políbil na pusu" --   28 600 výsledků, tj. 5x méně


----------



## bibax

Dokonce můžeš někoho políbit na dobrou noc. 

Ale: papežovi políbit prsten (chybně: políbit papeže na prsten).

"Políbit na prsten" a "políbil na prsten" má na netu jen po jednom výskytu.


----------



## Hrdlodus

kirmakX6on said:


> snad jen hypotetická spojení typu "políbit na řiť" nebo "políbit na špičku nosu" nebo "políbit na ušní lalůček" moc nedávají smysl...
> výrok "_políbit na pusu_" není moc častý a mě osobně zní divně. Ustálenější spojení je "_políbit na ústa_".


_Políbit_ je vznešenější výraz než _dát pusu_, který je běžnější. Tak se k němu používá i vznešenější _ústa_ než _pusa._

Kdy použít předložku _na_, asi nebude odvislé od velikosti plochy. Lepší je políbit ruku, ale líbí se mi i dát polibek na špičku nosu.


----------



## Encolpius

Nebyl jsem si jistý jak zní kolokace "políbil ji na ústa", měl jsem pocit, že jsem četl nebo slyšel jen ještě vznešenější variantu políbili ji na rty....políbil ji na pusu znělo divně...
A jak byste řekli, které je přirozenější: Políbil jí tvář, políbil jí krk nebo políbil její tvář, políbil její čelo, etc....asi obě možnosti jsou přijatelné....


----------



## risa2000

Technicky vzato, ústa jsou část lidského těla, která se skládá z více částí, ústního otvoru, ústní dutiny, jazyka, atd. V kontextu výše uvedeném však nahrazují právě rty. _Ústní otvor je ohraničený rty_. Z toho důvodu bych spíš volil *políbil na rty*, než *políbil na ústa*.

*Políbil jí rty* a *políbil ji na rty* má stejný význam, možná z lehkým rozdílným zabarvením (v prvním ji prostě políbil, ve druhém možná váhal kam, ale to už spíš závisí na kontextu). V případě *políbil jí ruku* a *políbil ji na ruku* vnímám už výraznější rozdíl i ve významu. *Políbit ruku* vyjadřuje poměrně jasně stanovený (často formální) čin (políbit ruku dámě, políbit ruku vladaři), *políbit na ruku*, znamená kamkoliv a nejspíš nepůjde ani tak o formální akt, ale spíš o něco, co vyplývá z okamžité situace.


----------



## kirmakX6on

edit: nevšiml jsem si příspěvku *risa2000*, resp. ho napsal v době, kdy jsem psal svůj příspěvek...tzn. v něčem se opakuju, ale už se mi nechtělo mou reakci předělávat...



Encolpius said:


> Nebyl jsem si jistý jak zní kolokace "políbil ji na ústa", měl jsem pocit, že jsem četl nebo slyšel jen ještě vznešenější variantu políbili ji na rty....políbil ji na pusu znělo divně...
> A jak byste řekli, které je přirozenější: Políbil jí tvář, políbil jí krk nebo políbil její tvář, políbil její čelo, etc....asi obě možnosti jsou přijatelné....


noo..pro mě třeba varianta "políbil jí tvář/krk/čelo" zní dost divně...chybí tam ta předložka "na". Možná by se dal vymyslet kontext, v kterém by to bylo v pořádku, ale obecně to za přijatelnou variantu nepovažuju.

když to totiž řekneš takto bez předložky...tam výrazy "tvář"/"krk"/"čelo"/... jsou předmětem...a to je prostě divné...jako bys vyjmenovával, *co* všechno jí políbil... Tak se normálně přitom nikdo neptá...neptáš se "co tě políbil", ale "_kam tě políbil?_" nebo "_kde všude tě líbal?_" Přirozené je ptát se místně...a tudíž ty výrazy "tvář"/"krk" atd. by měly být příslovečnými určeními místa. Aby byly, musíš tam dát tu předložku "na" (tj. _políbil jí na tvář, na krk _atd.).

ostatně významově výrok "políbil jí tvář" nedává smysl...protože nemůžeš políbit tvář jako celek, nemůžeš jedním polibkem pokrýt celou tvář*. Můžeš říct _zlíbal jí tvář_ (tím je myšleno, že jí líbal místo vedle místa tak dlouho, až jí zlíbal celou tvář), můžeš říct i _líbal jí tvář_ (to má ten samý význam - líbal ji dlouho, opakovaně po celé tváři)...ale _políbil jí tvář_ je podle mě stylisticky nesprávné (bohužel, v případě stylistiky zde není žádný kodifikovaný soudce - nejsou žádná "pravidla stylistiky" nebo "slovník spisovné stylistiky" atd., takže nelze oficiálně potvrdit, co ještě je a co už není přípustné...). Když řekneš _*po*líbit_, tak to znamená, že ten polibek byl jen jeden a jedním polibkem nemůžeš pokrýt celou tvář.

Jedním polibkem ale můžeš pokrýt např. ten prsten papeže, jak psal Hrdlodus, jedním polibkem samozřejmě můžeš pokrýt špičku nosu, ušní lalůček atd., proto tam předložka "na" být nemusí a nesmí.
V takových větách (_políbil ji pihu/špičku nosu/prsten_) jde samozřejmě o předměty... Jsou to všechno konkrétní malé útvary nebo věci na těle, takže je můžeš vydělit jako předměty. 

Podobně také varianty "políbil její tvář/čelo/..." jsou gramaticky naprosto v pořádku, ale ze stejných důvodů jako jsem uvedl výše stylisticky v pořádku podle mě nejsou...nevidím tam žádný velký rozdíl oproti variantám "políbil jí tvář/čelo/..." atd.

Mimochodem google uvádí "políbil její tvář" - 8 výsledků, "políbil jí tvář" - 4 výsledky ..."_políbil jí na tvář_" - 159 000 výsledků...to myslím hovoří za vše...


* zde je ovšem výjimka - _políbil jí ruku_:myslí se ona zdvořilostní manýra, kdy gentleman při pozdravu vezme ruku dámy a naznačí polibek hřbetu její ruky... Zde jde ovšem o odosobněnou manýru, na které není absolutně nic intimního a která absolutně není výrazem lásky...


----------



## Encolpius

a nemsylíte si, že podobná jsou věty: 
1/ pokousal ho pes na tváři, na ruce (?)... neříká se pokousal ho pes na tvář, na ruku....že jo? 
2/ a lze říct pokousal mu tvář, pokousal mu ruku (v maďarštině  se totiž používají tyto výrazy, takže bych to jen přeložil...), asi ne....


----------



## Hrdlodus

Obě varianty jsou možné. Obě znamenají, že kousl několikrát.
Kdyby kousl jednou, kousl by ho do tváře a kousl by ho do ruky.
Pokousal ho na tvář ani na ruku nejde.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> a nemsylíte si, že podobná jsou věty:
> 1/ pokousal ho pes na tváři, na ruce (?)... neříká se pokousal ho pes na tvář, na ruku....že jo?
> 2/ a lze říct pokousal mu tvář, pokousal mu ruku (v maďarštině  se totiž používají tyto výrazy, takže bych to jen přeložil...), asi ne....


"pes ho pokousal na tvář/na ruku" se skutečně neříká..a je to špatně a je to špatně výrazně, tj. nehodí se to ani do běžné hovorové řeči

_pes ho pokousal na tváři/ruce _atd. je jednoznačně v pořádku a naprosto správně

"pes mu pokousal tvář/ruku" ..je řekl bych sporné...tj. očekával bych, že někdo bude říkat, že to jde a někdo bude říkat, že to moc nejde. Podle mě to moc nejde...protože zase, otázka je spíše "_kde tě pokousal_" než "co ti pokousal". 

slovo *pokousat*, pokud se pojí s doplněním "*co*" totiž znamená v podstatě totéž, co *rozkousat*. Viz věty např. "_To maso nejde pokousat._" (=je moc tvrdé, gumové...obsahuje křupky atd. ..tzn. nejde rozkousat, rozmělnit)
Jinými slovy, když řekneš "pokousal mu ruku", tak by to striktně vzato mělo znamenat ne, že ho několikrát kousl do ruky, ale že mu tu ruku celou rozkousal  Gramatická forma zde tedy neodpovídá smyslu té věty...

Já osobně bych tudíž variantu "pes mu pokousal ruku" v oficiálně psaném textu, u kterého chci, aby byl stylisticky v pořádku, pro jistotu nepoužil - nač používat variantu, která jde zpochybnit, když mohu použít variantu, která je správně na 100%? V běžné mluvě je to ale v pohodě a i když řekneš to "pes mu pokousal ruku", tak se nad tím nikdo pozastavovat nebude.


----------



## kirmakX6on

kirmakX6on said:


> "pes mu pokousal tvář/ruku" ..je řekl bych sporné...tj. očekával bych, že někdo bude říkat, že to jde a někdo bude říkat, že to moc nejde. Podle mě to moc nejde...protože zase, otázka je spíše "_kde tě pokousal_" než "co ti pokousal".
> 
> slovo *pokousat*, pokud se pojí s doplněním "*co*" totiž znamená v podstatě totéž, co *rozkousat*. Viz věty např. "_To maso nejde pokousat._" (=je moc tvrdé, gumové...obsahuje křupky atd. ..tzn. nejde rozkousat, rozmělnit)
> Jinými slovy, když řekneš "pokousal mu ruku", tak by to striktně vzato mělo znamenat ne, že ho několikrát kousl do ruky, ale že mu tu ruku celou rozkousal  Gramatická forma zde tedy neodpovídá smyslu té věty...
> 
> Já osobně bych tudíž variantu "pes mu pokousal ruku" v oficiálně psaném textu, u kterého chci, aby byl stylisticky v pořádku, pro jistotu nepoužil - nač používat variantu, která jde zpochybnit, když mohu použít variantu, která je správně na 100%? V běžné mluvě je to ale v pohodě a i když řekneš to "pes mu pokousal ruku", tak se nad tím nikdo pozastavovat nebude.


i když teď koukám různě na net a používá se to taky....asi to je moc jemná nuance


----------

